# Help - Uber isn't Paying Me



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

I've done Uber for several months in California, but moved to Florida at the end of August. I got the greenlight to do Uber in Florida on around September 10th. The first two days out, I did one ride each day. I still haven't been paid for these 2 rides, so I haven't done any other rides since then. What should I do?

Here is the support dialogue with Uber from September 20-21 (read in order from bottom to top):

*Heather* (Uber)

Sep 21, 14:03

Hello S,

It looks like the trips you took were delayed and should be on your upcoming payment statement. You should receive your fares by next Thursday at the latest, but if they process quickly you may receive them this Thursday.

Let me know if you have any other questions.

Best,

*Heather*

*---*

Sep 21, 13:29

> On Sep 21, 2015, at 4:17 PM,

Me: 1) The vault link you provided doesn't work. 2) I've been an Uber driver for several months and my banking info remains the same as it has been. Please elevate this to a manager. If you cannot resolve this for me, then I will no longer drive for Uber. Missing payments is a serious violation of domestic labor laws.

*Heather* (Uber)

Sep 21, 13:17

Hello S,

Can you please let me know if you're using a credit union, saving account or prepaid card? Our system is unable to deposit to these so we recommend that you do not use one.

It looks like your payment did not go through because the checking account information we have on file is incorrect.

To correct this, please go to and re-enter your routing and account information. These can both can be found on the bottom of a check.

Please note that to make any changes to your Vault account, you will receive a text message to verify your identity. Please ensure that your phone number you have on your account is up to date. You will be sent a text message that includes a 4 digit pin number and will be required to verify this on your page to make changes.

Once the correct account information is entered, you should see the funds in your account in just three business days.

If for whatever reason you don't see the payment by then, please let me know and I'll look into it further for you immediately.

If you have any other questions related to payments, I'd suggest you check out our Payments Page at, where you can find many answers to frequently asked questions.

If you have any further questions for me, I'm always happy to help, too.

Best,

*Heather*

*---*

Sep 21, 12:58

> On Sep 21, 2015, at 1:45 PM, 
Me: That's from August 20th. When do I receive the earnings from the September 7-14 period?

*Heather* (Uber)

Sep 21, 10:45

Hello S,

I am showing that your most recent deposit of $53.37 was applied to your account on 9/20/15. If you do not see this deposit in your account please contact your bank with the reference number (censored).

Let me know if I can help with anything else!

Best,

*Heather*

*---*

Me: I'm missing a payment in my bank account for the period from September 7-14. Please make the deposit ASAP and notify me as to the reason for the delay.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Lol. No comment except no comment


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

All we can do is guess when it comes to missing deposits. Like he said ^^ try re-entering your banking info. If everything falls into place, you should have the deposit in 2 business days.


----------



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

"We have experienced an error. Please try again later." Same thing everytime I try to login to the vault. Anyone here know of a good lawyer to work on a retainer basis? 
Asking support for help is beyond futile.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

> Missing payments is a serious violation of domestic labor laws.


Face firmly planted in palm.


----------



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

Still no payment. Still get the same error message from Uber upon logging into the vault. Still no response from Uber support. 

How is there not a class action lawsuit against this joke of a company?


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

BS on the credit unions. I'm a member of one, and they deposit to it just fine.


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

crowsandcats said:


> Still no payment. Still get the same error message from Uber upon logging into the vault. Still no response from Uber support.
> 
> How is there not a class action lawsuit against this joke of a company?


Labor commision or lawyer might be good. We're any of the trips extremely long? I've heard they delay payment if that's the case to investigate.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

FYI, this isn't about employee pay. You're not an employee. So before you waste a couple hours of your life investigating, know which agency/court you're supposed to talk to.


----------



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> FYI, this isn't about employee pay. You're not an employee. So before you waste a couple hours of your life investigating, know which agency/court you're supposed to talk to.


Trick question!

You must face the ARBITRATOR!


----------



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

DB2448 said:


> Labor commision or lawyer might be good. We're any of the trips extremely long? I've heard they delay payment if that's the case to investigate.


No, one was a 6 dollar trip that took me twenty minutes just to get to the passenger. The other one was a $12 fare. It was my first time driving uber in a new state, and had just gotten the greenlight. Luckily I had the intuition to only complete those two rides, because I figured I wanted to wait and see if they paid me properly. Looks like somehow getting approved to drive in a new State messed things up. Otherwise, uber just used it as a pretext to stop paying me.


----------



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

On a side note, they actually allowed me to do this with an out-of-state license, insurance and registration. I was surprised, but that's what the email from the support representative says. It reminds me of the London Guardian video where the reporter signs up using a fake insurance document from a nonexistent insurance company and they actually approve him to take passengers.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Simple complaint filed online with the Department of Labor will get you your $18 less uber commission less safe ride fee. Just remember it's very important not to lie in a court of law which the Labor Department is like. Don't exaggerate your story to the point of fairy tale. It can only come back and bite you.

I had to do this with a valet company. Unfortunately it was not big enough or strong enough to survive. My complaint was not to hurt them, it was to get that $350 I earned


----------



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

Update: 

I got an email from a different support representative, saying that they will forward it to the "engineering team" to get this resolved.

When you email Uber support does the person who responds have access to all the emails you've ever sent to Uber support? Sometimes I doubt they have access to any except for the most recent one.


----------



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

William1964 said:


> Simple complaint filed online with the Department of Labor will get you your $18 less uber commission less safe ride fee. Just remember it's very important not to lie in a court of law which the Labor Department is like. Don't exaggerate your story to the point of fairy tale. It can only come back and bite you.
> 
> I had to do this with a valet company. Unfortunately it was not big enough or strong enough to survive. My complaint was not to hurt them, it was to get that $350 I earned


Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

crowsandcats said:


> "We have experienced an error. Please try again later." Same thing everytime I try to login to the vault. Anyone here know of a good lawyer to work on a retainer basis?
> Asking support for help is beyond futile.


What lawyer (good or otherwise) is going to take a case worth $25?
Can you go to Uber office hours in your area?


----------



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> What lawyer (good or otherwise) is going to take a case worth $25?
> Can you go to Uber office hours in your area?


One who charges exorbitant fees and realizes that the client has a 100% chance of winning the case involving the wrongdoings of a company that essentially has unlimited money to pay the attorney's fees.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

crowsandcats said:


> One who charges exorbitant fees and realizes that the client has a 100% chance of winning the case involving the wrongdoings of a company that essentially has unlimited money to pay the attorney's fees.


absolutely... too bad THIS isn't that case.


----------



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

Still no payment.


----------



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

William1964 said:


> Simple complaint filed online with the Department of Labor will get you your $18 less uber commission less safe ride fee. Just remember it's very important not to lie in a court of law which the Labor Department is like. Don't exaggerate your story to the point of fairy tale. It can only come back and bite you.
> 
> I had to do this with a valet company. Unfortunately it was not big enough or strong enough to survive. My complaint was not to hurt them, it was to get that $350 I earned


Can you tell me exactly how to do this online? Especially considering that the department of labor uses the terms "employer/employee" which aren't relevant to Uber "partners."

It's been one month now, and I don't even have an explanation as to what went wrong. I still haven't been paid. All I've been told is that this issue has now been "passed on to the engineering team."


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes, you aren't an employee. If you want your money you can go through the company or small claims court. Don't want to go through small claims? Draft a handwritten letter threatening legal recourse.


----------

